# II Fees and bonus code?



## jules54 (Apr 17, 2011)

Did Interval International raise their exchange fees? Seems like I just paid 139.00 a few weeks ago and now it is 154.00. Or do they also have a US and international fee structure?
Does anyone have a promo code for discount on exchange? If so please private message me the code if possible.
Did notice if you refuse the free magazine sub and read the fine print you can get a refund of what the magazine is stated as being worth which is 12.00. well ya know 12.00 is still 12.00 for the cost of stamp. 
Thanks for any help.

Jules


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2011)

jules54 said:


> Did Interval International raise their exchange fees? Seems like I just paid 139.00 a few weeks ago and now it is 154.00. Or do they also have a US and international fee structure?



Yes - International exchanges are more.



> Does anyone have a promo code for discount on exchange? If so please private message me the code if possible.



I haven't heard of an exchange discount code - but there are membership discount codes.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 17, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - International exchanges are more.
> 
> 
> 
> *I haven't heard of an exchange discount code* - but there are membership discount codes.


I just did an exchange today and there is a place to put a code - but I have never received a code to use either.

OP, thanks for the reminder of the $12 refund - will print it out later.


----------



## Art (Apr 18, 2011)

jules54 said:


> vycgu  . . .
> Did notice if you refuse the free magazine sub and read the fine print you can get a refund of what the magazine is stated as being worth which is 12.00. well ya know 12.00 is still 12.00 for the cost of stamp.
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Jules



The fine, fine print .  . . limit of one per year per account.

Art


----------



## blziz (Apr 25, 2011)

*I/I membership discount code*



DeniseM said:


> Yes - International exchanges are more.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of an exchange discount code - but there are membership discount codes.





 Do you have a membership discount code for Interval International that you will share? Thank you, Bill Z


----------



## jadejar (Apr 26, 2011)

I would also be interested in an II discount code if someone has it.  Thanks.


----------

